# 2011 January Fishing comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the first of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. Please post all entries in this thread.

*The January comp will run from this Saturday Jan 15th to Sunday Jan 23rd*

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Species Legal Length:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please also include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Alright - let's get it on!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Starting the year with a cracker bonito - but just caught an even bigger one, so I'm going for the upgrade (only 1cm, but every point counts)

Name of Angler: Paulb
Date Caught: 22/1/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney Northern Beaches
Species Legal Length: n/a
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito, 66cm, 3.2kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Downrigging a live yakka on 50lb braid, 50lb leader, 6-10kg rod.
Conditions (optional): Sunny & calm, 1-1.5m easterly swell, light wind, 24c water.
Other Comments (optional): Hoping it was a legal kingfish, but more than happy with a new pb ( & HOF #1 & #2 .....)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Stunning bonnie Paul, what a great way to kick off the 2011 comp!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Stunning bonnie Paul, what a great way to kick off the 2011 comp!


Geez - I'm embarrased to be entering this as the 2nd entry after that!

Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 15/1/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: manly Harbour QLD
Species Legal Length: None
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Pike Eeel - approx 80cm as I wasn't grabbing this bugger to measure it! 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: shimano rod and baitcaster - 30lb braid + 30lb vanish leader, size 1 ball sinker, 2/0 cirlce hook with a live silver biddie bait
Conditions (optional): flood runoff - coffee coloured water and bottom of the tide
Other Comments (optional): Very very very quiet!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

took the family for a yak fish to get away from the mud. water much better at the coast.

heres a pic of the fish i was finding yesterday , many of them ??? what.










fluked a cracker today just drifting yabbies unweighted off the beach at labrador behind the yak

date 16/1/2011
bait...unweighted yabbie on a size 4 long shank
rod and reel...raider and synetre
species bream
legal 25
measured prob about 39 to the tip of the tail.
released unharmed after peddling tothe beach to take a photo or 2


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Grinner, that's a grunter or javelin fish. Not a bream.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

apologies, i think you are indeed right..

legal size 30 for those (i think) squidder


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Some nice entries coming in fellas - and I agree it's a grunter, and with a benchmark length of 35cm Grinner is looking at some good points to kick off the year. ;-)


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

nice fish Pete and ok eating aswell .


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 15/1/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Elliston
Species Legal Length: 30 cm west of Port Lincon
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: King george whiting 38 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Cockle, 10lb braid 
Conditions (optional): calm, sunny


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Name of Angler: Barrabundy
Date Caught: 20/1/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Wallace's Creek
Species Legal Length: 35cm?
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mangrove Jack 44cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Penn Slammer on UglyStik broomhandle, 25lb braid/50lb leader/Bomber Long A pink colour
Conditions (optional): First run of incoming tide, early morning
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Name of Angler: Ronston
Date Caught: 15/1
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Gosford
Species Legal Length: 37cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Dusky Flathead- 49cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb braid, 6lb leader, 70mm squidgie fish in killer tomato
Conditions (optional): Light breeze
Other Comments (optional): If i didnt land these flattie's i would have been putting this as TOW. I was casting a jackal chubby in 1.3m of water, the lure was nearly at the front of the yak when the rod buckled over & zzzzzzzz. After a short tussle on bream gear i had a 1m of flattie gliding towards the net. :shock: She didn't like the look of the net & took to the air shaking her head, i was still on for about 20sec more. Then the poor little hooks on the chubby could hold no longer and it was game over.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 16 January 2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney Inshore
Species Legal Length: NA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito, 60cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Kingy gear, trolling live yakka across the surface, flat out
Conditions (optional): Glorious!
Other Comments (optional): Would be a HOF placing, except PaulB(onito) keeps smashing the HOF records. He did again today. And I couldn't land a decent king.


----------



## Hughman (Nov 14, 2009)

G'day;
World's worst fisherman here. I don't carry scales or tape measures as I never actually expect to catch anything.
So on this rare occassion, I can only provide a measurement guestimate and a photo. No worries if I am therefore disqualified, but I am using this a learning experience on how to submit an entry -- in case I ever get another opportunity -- and as a venue for sharing what I learned about fishing in this dam.
Name: Hugh Pittman
Date: January 20
Location: Lake Windamere, N.S.W.
Species: Golden Perch
Length: 70 cm. (est.)
Weight: 2 1/2 kg (est.)
Tackle / lure: braided line with mono leader on a short boat rod. I tried several other lures but they were all ingnored in favour of the Halco S52 - RMG. (See Photo.) Its bib only takes it down 2.5 m; so I added a little weight on the line to take it deeper.
Conditions: Hot sunny
Comments: In the hot weather the fish seemed to be staying in the deeper water -- and even the locals were saying that the fish were not biting. Found that the most successful method was trolling deep.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Granpop
Date Caught: 19 Jan 11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW - Lake Eucumbene
Species Legal Length: 25 cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Rainbow Trout 33 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Trolling a hot orange Lively Mullet
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=45201


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

Name of Angler: Boyd Glindemann
Date Caught: 23/1/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Lake Macquarie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: estuary perch 33cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: smith bayliner metal rf rod with certate 2506 reel using castaway 10lb braid and 4lb v-hard leader lure was an atomic hardz shad 50 deep in the purplish type colour
Conditions (optional): sunny no wind run in tide right at the bottom


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Name of angler : Mattsadventure
Date caught : 23/01/11
State and Location fish caught in : NSW, Northern beaches
Type and size/weight of fish : Jewfish times 2, 97cm 9kg and 92 cm 8kg
Tackle/line/lure used : Shimano jig wrex, shimano saragosa 6000, 50 lb rovex braid and 50lb rovex fluro carbon leader, single live bait hook, live yakkas for bait.
Conditions fine


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Name of Angler:*Garmac*
Date Caught: *15/01/11*
State and Location Fish Caught In: *NSW: Woy Woy*
Species Legal Length: *36cm*
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: *Flathead 48cm*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: *8lb braid/8lb leader, Pink Squidgy Fish*
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name of Angler: keza/kerry
Date Caught: 23/01/1011
State and Location Fish Caught In: nsw, northern beaches
Species Legal Length: 65cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: kingfish 66cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: jig
Conditions (optional): started great but got progressively sloppy
Other Comments (optional): over 30 caught and this was the only legal, he was a bit longer 6 hours earlier but still better than a donnut.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Some lovely fish coming in gents and it's great to see plenty of entries too! 

I'll hold off scoring this one until after Australia Day (Wednesday) so people who have taken a few extra days off can still get their entries in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Edit: i just re-read the comp dates. i'm not eligible with this entry. My bad

Name of Angler: Jon 
Date Caught: 25-01-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Palmy
Species Legal Length: nil
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tale of Woe
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional): Perfect
Other Comments (optional): See the link below

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=45305


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Well went out sunday and all i could find was a handfull of undersized bream so tried to redeem myself today but still couldnt get a legal fish . This is the best i could come up with , if entries must be legal then maybe i qualify for tow !

Gcfisho
26/1/11
Goldcoast seaway
Legal length 40 cm
Dusky flathead 38 cm
4lb crystal fireline 6lb vanish leader
caught with live yabbie .


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name of Angler: Cid 
Date Caught: 22-01-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW - Georges River
Species Legal Length: 25cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream - 36cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2lb Braid, 4lb Fluoro, TT Switchblade
Conditions (optional): Middle of run-in of a king tide and the water was pretty murky
Other Comments (optional): Only the one bream but not a bad mixed bag.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 20-01-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - KI Eastern Cove
Species Legal Length: 38cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 58cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: TD Advantage rod and 4000 reel, 14lb fireline, 5/0 circle hook unweighted baited with mackerel 
Conditions (optional): smooth conditions and a perfect evening on KI
Other Comments (optional): Largest of 4 caught that night - 3 on bait, on one soft plastic. Trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=45367


----------



## Hughman (Nov 14, 2009)

G'day, I am just about getting the hang of this copmpeetition entery system; so am trying once again.

Name: Hugh Pittman.
Date: 26 January.
Location: Tallowa Dam, NSW.
Species: Australian Bass.
Lenght: 35 cm to fork of tail; 37 to end of tail.
Takkel: Same takle and lure as itemized in Yellow Perch entery earlier in this competition. The lure was a Halco RMG.
Conditions: Overcast, calm, morning.
Comments: I don't know how much the fish weighed -- but I can say it was enough to fill me up for breakfast.
That Halco lure was the only one which I caugth any bass with at Tallowa Dam. And it was the only one I caught any Yellowbelly with earlier in the week on the Western Plains. I am going to get some more of them!


----------



## Hughman (Nov 14, 2009)

Name: Hugh Pittman
Date: 26 January.
Location Tallowa Dam, NSW.
Speies: Australian Bass.
Length / weight: 35 cm to fork of tail; 37 cm to end of tail. I don't know how much it weighed -- but I can say it was just enough to fill me up for breakfast.
Tackle / Lure: The same tackle and lure used with the Yellowbelly entry I detailed eariler in this competition.
Conditions: Overcast, calm, morning.
Comments: The Halco lure was the only one I cought any Bass with at Tallowa and the only lure I caught any Golden Pearch (Yellowbelly) with earlier in the week on the Western Plains. I think I better get one or two more!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date Caught: 200111
State and Location Fish Caught In: Sydney, NSW
Species Legal Length: na
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mac Tuna 58cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15lb, green 7" Slam
Conditions: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=45194


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Apologies for the delay in scoring this months comp fellas, my internet access has been limited, I'll get the numbers up by tonight.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry gents, my internet access has been all over the place, but scoring is finalised and the numbers have been crunched.......... hearty congratulations to *MattsAdventure*, whose stunning 97cm mulloway was the highest scoring fish in this month's comp. PaulB's cracker 66cm bonito came in second place, and another great bonito caught by MrX came in third place. It was really excellent to see so many entries for the first comp of the year - apologies to the few fellas whose entries were knocked back due to wrong catch date or lack of measure - but please don't let this discourage you from entering next month. 8)

All scores for the month were as follows (any problems, queries or suggestions to do with scoring, please shoot me a PM ;-) )

Mattsadventure	154
PaulB	135
MrX	122
Solatree	116
Grinner	111
Cid	106
Barrabundy	105
Ronston	98
Boydglin	97
Garmac	96
Kraley	92
Float	90
Bertros	90
Keza	86
AJD	80
Granpop	72
SBD	61
Hughman 40
gcfisho 40
StevenM 1

Prizes for the month will be by random draw, stay tuned..................


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Squidder -

I couldn't see an eel on any of the eligible species lists champ. Better break my score back to 40 points (Tale of Woe) to save howls of protests when the number crunchers start looking at the scores


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I need to attach the amended benchmark list - I've made a couple of changes based on PMs I've recieved from people - and I've set the eel benchmark at 1 metre. So your 80cm eel gains 80 points.

Very honest of you to point this out mate ;-) 

EDIT: Amended benchmark list attached, and also tale of woe points added to points list above for Hughman and gcfisho


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

StevenM said:


> What that?
> 
> not even one point for a almost Spankthemonkey.


Apologies Steve, shocking oversight on my behalf, points list has been corrected ;-)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Squidder said:


> I need to attach the amended benchmark list - I've made a couple of changes based on PMs I've recieved from people - and I've set the eel benchmark at 1 metre. So your 80cm eel gains 80 points.


Cheers Squidder.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

So the prizes are in, and I can (belatedly) announce the prize winners for the January fishing comp. Enormous thanks to *SAILING SCENE* for once again supporting us.

Remember that (except for the overall prizes at the end of the year) monthly prize winners are determined by random draw - so everyone has an equal chance of winning, whether they submit a world record marlin, or a tale of woe........(drum roll)...........

Congratulations to *Hughman, Boydglin, and Granpop,* who will all recieve a prize from Sailing Scene. Can you guys please send me through your addresses so I can pass them on. Thanks to Pauly from SS and also our tireless postage slave DaveyG


----------

